# New book recommended by Pat McConnell - clicker



## Parsifal (Feb 1, 2006)

From Patricia McConnell's blog:

Review -- Blog

I just finished reading a review copy of Karen Pryor’s new book, Reaching the Animal Mind (Scribner). I don’t know when it’s coming out, I’ll let you know as soon as I hear (but you can pre-order it on Amazon now). It’s an inspiring book, especially for those that haven’t yet used clicker training on any of their animals. I don’t use clickers for everything I have to admit, I tend to use them most for tricks, or any behavior that is not in a dog’s normal repertoire.

One of the interesting parts of her book *is a report of research by Lindsay Wood that found clicker training significantly faster than a verbal marker at training new behaviors. *This makes a lot of sense, given what we know about sound and the way it is received. I did my dissertation work on sound, and learned that sounds like clicks (broad band spikes, basically) are perfectly constructed to get a lot of response from acoustic receptor neurons. They are also unique, and so get more attention than any words we could produce.

I also loved reading about her early years at the Sea Life Park, thrown into the “deep end” as it were, as a last minute trainer for the planned marine mammal show that was starting in just a few months. Karen’s ability to combine the science of learning with real live problems, and her intuitive understanding of the importance of figuring out why an animal is, or is not, doing what is asked, is truly inspiring.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Parsifal.....One of the interesting parts of her book *is a report of research by Lindsay Wood that found clicker training significantly faster than a verbal marker at training new behaviors. *....


I read this a long time ago, and have been looking for something written to back it up. If anyone knows of a web resource, I would appreciate a link?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I believe you can find reference to this type of info at http://www.clickertraining.com 

Sorry I don't remember what article I was reading. I just Googled for "clicker training faster" and got this:

http://www.healthyhappydogs.com/Article.Clicker 

I would try googling for various phrases associated with what you're trying to document. I know I've read about this somewhere, but can't remember where.


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

At the October 2007 APDT(Association of Pet Dog Trainers) conference, Roger Abrantes made a point which stuck in my brain, regarding a clicker and a marker word...and I am paraphrasing and rather badly...

A click is a sound at a particular moment in time, to mark a muscle movement...easy to understand and correlate for a dog.
A marker word...yes, or whatever...is the sound of YOUR voice, how it sounds at THAT moment...and you, all of you...your body posture, your face.Never exactly the same every time

Then he showed film of his students projects. For them to graduate, they had to train three animals, with a clicker...only one could be a dog...imagine a cat, heeling off leash with automatic sits when they halted...horses backing up in a straight line, and doing come fronts.

Marker words and a clicker are both tools.To me, a clicker is a more efficient way to communicate.

I can't wait to read this book.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's a PDF:

http://www.clickertraining.com/files/Wood_Lindsay_CLICKER_BRIDGING_STIMULUS_EFFICACY.pdf


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Just from my personal experience in socializing Renji to other dogs, verbal marker training is all but a flop for him but we are having LIGHT YEARS of progress with the clicker. I can't believe my eyes, really. People say it doesn't make a difference so long as you use a consistent word but in my experience it is all the difference in the world.


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree, totally. Cassidy is a bit weak nerved and dog reactive. With using "Click to Calm"...thank you Emma Parsons, thank you...Cassidy's world and mine have changed dramatically.It is like a miracle...we have miles to go, but it's no longer painful, it's a joy...dogs GET clicker training...
we have been in a training center full of dogs and people and I can work Cassie off leash doing rally or agility...she is not scared anymore....and we have fun...of course I'm vigilant, but she's not scared.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneHere's a PDF:
> 
> http://www.clickertraining.com/files/Wood_Lindsay_CLICKER_BRIDGING_STIMULUS_EFFICACY.pdf


Great, thank you!!

I heard, at some talk I was at one time, that there was a study (MRI scans?) that showed that a different part of the brain responded to the clicker. I've also been looking for more info on that, but haven't seen anything at all related.

I certainly saw that it was true with my dogs -- they do respond differently and much better. With Indy, it was the only way that I could get her to get the weave poles right at agility.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Just from my personal experience the clicker is more efficient. But I hate to carry the darn thing around!


----------

